# Espresso shot glasses



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've a gaggia classic on order and am looking to get some shot glasses for them. From what I know it's best to get a 2 ounce glass for timing.however I've seen ones that have a line against 1 ounce but hold 2, and others that have the line against 2 ounce.

Any suggestions which are best and why?

Also do you do the timing against the top of the crema or the bottom?


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I use these shot glasses by Rattlware - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-3oz-shot-pitcher/p411 - and like them because they make it easier to slow pour espresso into steamed milk to make, for instance, latte Macchiato.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've a gaggia classic on order and am looking to get some shot glasses for them. From what I know it's best to get a 2 ounce glass for timing.however I've seen ones that have a line against 1 ounce but hold 2, and others that have the line against 2 ounce.
> 
> Any suggestions which are best and why?
> 
> Also do you do the timing against the top of the crema or the bottom?


Unfortunately volume is not an accurate way of measuring your shots.

Its much more effective to measure by weight.

Most people on here use a small jewellers scales (about £5 on e-bay).

You can measure the dry weight in, and the liquid out by placing the scales under the shot glass.

This will account for the amount of dissolved solids, variance in the crema etc.

a good starting point is 1.6 ratio (e.g. 18g dry in and 28.8g liquid out)

Aim for 25 secs, and if the shot is too bitter, grind coarser, if the shot is too thin/sour, grind finer.

Hope that helps

Regards

Andy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice

I hadn't looked into the weighing in and out. What would be the best way to do this i.e.

Do you weigh the beans before grinding then just grind that amount or just weigh the ground coffee?

And as for the liquid just weigh the full shot glass (minus the weight of the shot glass)

Also is there any reason why the timing is done at 2oz and the line on the glasses are at 1oz?

PS thanks for the tip on the ebay scales


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

because if you were using volume as a measure (which many frown upon here) you use two glasses, and fill them both to their 1oz line, giving you 2oz.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help, scales on order. Have 2x 2oz shot glasses, slightly too tall to fit under twin spouts. Does everyone have this problem?

If your weighing the output do you take out the drip tray to if in shot glasses plus scales?


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have 2x 2oz shot glasses, slightly too tall to fit under twin spouts. Does everyone have this problem?


I don't have that problem. My double shot glasses are actually not as tall as my two singles.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I just use 1 espresso cup on my scales. I get 18g in, 28g out in 25 seconds.

There's only me here so I only make 1 cup, not sure if you're making 2 drinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a dry espresso cup on the scales and zero that, then replace it with the the same type of cup but with the espresso just pulled. However, I had to weigh six of the same cups beforehand to find two that were actually the same weight, such was the variance!


----------



## gazza666 (Feb 4, 2013)

Its easy just to weigh your glass say it comes to 100gms and your double shot 60gms that will weigh 160grms in total

its nice though to see the weight as 60gms reading the scale directly

you could also make yourself a little weight that weighs the same as you glass to zero your scales

O I wish I was a normal person


----------

